# E-Mail on Kindle2



## Tomboy4 (Mar 4, 2009)

I don't know how to get to e-mail on my Kindle2.  Also, I don't remember my e-mail address.....where can I find it?

I've looked everywhere I can think of (except Customer Service).  I apologize if this has been asked about before, but I couldn't find any reference to topic.

Thanks for all of your help...Pat


----------



## Harmakhet (Feb 12, 2009)

Your Kindle's email address is listed on the manage your kindle site on amazon.  That being said...you can't really use it like a normal email address.  It's a means for you to send docs and such to the kindle through amazon.  You have to add email addresses that are safe to send from to that same page and then you should have no problem emailing yourself docs that they then convert.

You CAN use email on the kindle but it's not a supported thing.  If you access your favorite online email site (gmail, yahoo...) you should be able to check the mail there but it's not particularly great or fast.

hth


----------



## SophieD (Dec 16, 2008)

You can get gmail and yahoo mail on your Kindle. There's a post on how to do that here: read email on Kindle


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

SophieD said:


> You can get gmail and yahoo mail on your Kindle. There's a post on how to do that here: read email on Kindle


I get gmail on mine and it works great!


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Nah, I prefer to check my e-mails on a normal computer or my blackberry.


----------



## Edge (Mar 6, 2009)

I have decided that for our anniversary this year, I would create a really nice PDF'd letter to my wife, perhaps with a few photos of us together throughout our marriage, and email it to her K2. Since I purchased it for her as an early anniversary gift, it would be appropriate.

One of the nice things about the Kindles is that you can use them to send really special "letters" to. I will probably do it only a few times a year, but I can see the utility in using the Kindle's email address to send those special messages that I want her to see exactly as I format it, and those messages that I think she may want to have with her and keep.


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

Sounds like a Great idea Edge.  Let ius know how she likes it.
jp


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Great Idea! And nice first post. Introductions and Welcomes is an area where you can tell us about yourself and let us get to now you. Glad to have you with us!


----------



## Tomboy4 (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm feeling dumber by the minute...even with all of your help, I still don't know where to go on my K2 to read my e-mails  Thanks to all of you, I did at least find out my e-mail address. If someone would please point me in the right direction, it would be much appreciated.

Thanks for your kind help..


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

The email associated with the Kindle is for you to send personal documents for conversion. It's not for personal emails. When you send a document for conversion and have whispernet on, the document will download onto your homepage as a book.

If you want to read email from gmail or aol or something, you'll need to go into home>menu>experimental>web browser and then type in the URL for where you want to go.
*
From Amazon.com Customer Service Post 2/27/2009*
*Emailing Personal Documents to Kindle 2*
Every Kindle 2 is assigned a personal email address that allows you to send personal documents to it. All you need to do is open a new e-mail message in your e-mail client, attach the file, and send it to your Kindle's e-mail address. You can view or update your Kindle's e-mail address on the Manage Your Kindle page (www.amazon.com/manageyourkindle). You can add accepted addresses to your list here - if you're sending from an email address other than the one you use to shop at Amazon.com, you'll need to add this second address to the accepted list.

Only emails with accepted file attachments will go through, so you won't be able to use this address for standard email communication. More information on this feature, including supported file types, is detailed in Section 8.3 of your User's Guide.


----------



## Tomboy4 (Mar 4, 2009)

Well, thank ya kindly....all is now clear...


----------

